# Grizzly G0704 spindle break in



## USAF7483 (Feb 20, 2013)

I was doing my spindle break in on my Grizzly G0704, I did the steps as required ,10 min. at 600 rpm, 10 min 1000 rpm, then started  10 min at 2200. When  I got over 2100 rpm I noticed a  rumble or growl that would go away below 2100 rpm. I pulled the cover on the motor to check that motor was securely mounted.I made shure that everything was tight on the draw bar also. Could this be a bearing issue in the motor? Thanks


----------



## iron man (Feb 20, 2013)

It sounds like a bearing that is to tight if it is it would be better to replace it to be on the safe side.. Ray


----------



## USAF7483 (Feb 20, 2013)

iron man said:


> It sounds like a bearing that is to tight if it is it would be better to replace it to be on the safe side.. Ray


 Thanks Ray, Would that require me to send the motor back or try a bearing swap myself, . I have been considering the upgrade option on spindlebearings and bigger motor to get up to 5000 rpm range for aluminum.appreciate your input.


----------



## iron man (Feb 20, 2013)

I have had real good response from grizzly I had the circuit board in my mill go bad and they sent a new one out no questions asked and I did not have to send in the old one your case may vary but that sounds like a dry or over tight bearing give the tech support a call have the invoice and model number ready. There tech support number is:

1-570-546-9663

 Good luck to you.. Ray


----------



## Ray C (Feb 20, 2013)

Grizzly has had several products with the name 0704.  One was a mill/drill and another was a small cnc-like lathe.  Which one do you have?  Anyhow, does Grizzly actually sell an upgrade package to convert the spindle and get up to 5000 RPMs?  Wow...

BTW:  5000 RPMs is serious business.  If this is a lathe, I hope you have dynamically balanced chucks rated for that.  Also, for turning aluminum in the home-shop environment (or any other environmnet for that matter) I've been able to do everything at speeds well below what high gear can do with outstanding finish and removal rates.  If you're getting poor finishes, try using coated inserts if you're using carbide and/or sharp HSS.  Whatever cutting tool you use, spray with WD-40 and you'll see a day/night difference in finish.  This is true for both milling and lathe work.  What diameter parts are you making?

My mill stops-out at just below 2000 RPM and even with small endmills, it works on aluminum like a charm.




USAF7483 said:


> Thanks Ray, Would that require me to send the motor back or try a bearing swap myself, . I have been considering the upgrade option on spindlebearings and bigger motor to get up to 5000 rpm range for aluminum.appreciate your input.


----------



## iron man (Feb 20, 2013)

I think he maybe talking about the mill since the directions here: http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0704_m.pdf support his description of break in. 5000 RPM does seem a bit extreme depending on use. Ray


----------



## gdu (Feb 20, 2013)

I've found that most times bearing noise and vibration increase as the speed increases. The noise only occurring above 2100rpm suggests that it is smething other than bearings. This noise could be a characteristic of the machine. Another 704 owner or Grizz tech support may be able to advise. After talking to Grizzly, if you wanted to isolate the area the noise was coming from you could remove the motor so it no longer drives the spindle gears, secure it so it does not move and run it "uncoupled" at different speeds. If you still hear the noise it is motor related, if not it could be from the gears or the spindle bearings.

This machine would have to be pretty noisey for me to want to take it apart.

I recently purchased a Grizzly 720R Mill. At all speeds it makes an intermitent rumbling noise that increases in intensity as the speed increases. I think it is normal noise from the gears.

Mikail


----------



## USAF7483 (Feb 20, 2013)

iron man said:


> I have had real good response from grizzly I had the circuit board in my mill go bad and they sent a new one out no questions asked and I did not have to send in the old one your case may vary but that sounds like a dry or over tight bearing give the tech support a call have the invoice and model number ready. There tech support number is:
> 
> 1-570-546-9663
> 
> Good luck to you.. Ray


Thanks again Ray, I just got this within the week so I will give Tech support a call


----------



## USAF7483 (Feb 20, 2013)

iron man said:


> I think he maybe talking about the mill since the directions here: http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0704_m.pdf support his description of break in. 5000 RPM does seem a bit extreme depending on use. Ray


 I was intrigued with the upgrades hossboss @ G0704.com did on the spindle bearing upgrade that tolerate the higher speeds for smaller bits,That and the additional power from a 1.5 horse motor. I have a lot to learn with this machine so I will hold off for a year or so before I proceed. The wife was a real sport letting me spend this much. Don't want to push my luckhew:


----------



## USAF7483 (Feb 20, 2013)

gdu said:


> I've found that most times bearing noise and vibration increase as the speed increases. The noise only occurring above 2100rpm suggests that it is smething other than bearings. This noise could be a characteristic of the machine. Another 704 owner or Grizz tech support may be able to advise. After talking to Grizzly, if you wanted to isolate the area the noise was coming from you could remove the motor so it no longer drives the spindle gears, secure it so it does not move and run it "uncoupled" at different speeds. If you still hear the noise it is motor related, if not it could be from the gears or the spindle bearings.
> 
> This machine would have to be pretty noisey for me to want to take it apart.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, The noise is kind of a growl that starts abruptly after 2100 rpm then grows a little louder as I increase to 2230 the sound will go away when I go  down to 2150  then smooths out at 2100 , I agree that it might be the machines point where it hits just the right resonance.I figured I'd better be safe than sorry being a newbie with a substantial investment. Thanks Mikail


----------



## iron man (Feb 20, 2013)

It is good to have someone with the same mill chime in on this conversation without being there these noises on some of these machines can be deceiving. Just to be safe I would call Grizzly that way a possible problem has been noted, if in the future it is something uncommon pops up at least you have some early problem to point too.. Ray


----------



## USAF7483 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Grizzly has had several products with the name 0704.  One was a mill/drill and another was a small cnc-like lathe.  Which one do you have?  Anyhow, does Grizzly actually sell an upgrade package to convert the spindle and get up to 5000 RPMs?  Wow...
> 
> BTW:  5000 RPMs is serious business.  If this is a lathe, I hope you have dynamically balanced chucks rated for that.  Also, for turning aluminum in the home-shop environment (or any other environmnet for that matter) I've been able to do everything at speeds well below what high gear can do with outstanding finish and removal rates.  If you're getting poor finishes, try using coated inserts if you're using carbide and/or sharp HSS.  Whatever cutting tool you use, spray with WD-40 and you'll see a day/night difference in finish.  This is true for both milling and lathe work.  What diameter parts are you making?
> 
> My mill stops-out at just below 2000 RPM and even with small endmills, it works on aluminum like a charm.


Hi Ray, Thanks for the response, The machine in question is a Grizzly G0704 milling machine,The reason I was looking at those speeds was for smaller bits 1/8 range requiring 5000 range.1 /16 th calls for 10,000, way overkill  for tight corners on pockets. I hope one day to up grade the machine to full CNC capability. I know it won't be anywhere near a tormach but  i believe 5000 rpm would give it more versatility . The upgrade is more a do it yourself thing I watched. I believe it was Bosshoss at G0704.com. He goes thru his bearing swap upgrade and switching to a 1.5hp motor that goes on larger Grizzly models. He also does a controll board swap. It looked feasable. Thanks again for the tips with the wd 40, I will actually get to make chips tomorrow when my collet set arrives. I accidently got the 5c set with the machine. The R-8s will be coming this time. Wow joining this site has been the best thing I have ever done. You guys have been a big help. Thanks


----------



## USAF7483 (Feb 20, 2013)

iron man said:


> It is good to have someone with the same mill chime in on this conversation without being there these noises on some of these machines can be deceiving. Just to be safe I would call Grizzly that way a possible problem has been noted, if in the future it is something uncommon pops up at least you have some early problem to point too.. Ray


Agreed, Thanks again.


----------



## dennis98277 (Feb 20, 2013)

I too am a member of the g0704 family and I have the same issue I also thought about replacing it but decided against it until I do hoss's CNC upgrade but I love the mill being my first and all.


----------



## Metalmann (Feb 20, 2013)

"When  I got over 2100 rpm I noticed a  rumble or growl that would go away below 2100 rpm."





After reading this sentence, one thing I thought of was,,did you check the motor for alignment?


Check to see if the belts and pulleys are in line?


Some machines have done that same thing, and all they needed was alignment.


Could also be the "nature of the beast", when dealing with Chinese motors.

Resonance.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 21, 2013)

I also have a G0704 mill. First qustion do you have a collet or the drill chuck in the spindle.If not it could be the draw bar making noise. Second put the mill in nutrale and see if the noise goes away. It is gear drive and thay do make some noise.


----------



## USAF7483 (Feb 21, 2013)

Metalmann said:


> "When  I got over 2100 rpm I noticed a  rumble or growl that would go away below 2100 rpm."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No  I only checked to see if motor was securely mounted. Never looked at gearing , I observed the drawbar which didn't display any vibration irregularitys at top speed. runout looked fine visually.
Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## USAF7483 (Feb 21, 2013)

kd4gij said:


> I also have a G0704 mill. First qustion do you have a collet or the drill chuck in the spindle.If not it could be the draw bar making noise. Second put the mill in nutrale and see if the noise goes away. It is gear drive and thay do make some noise.


Yes I had the draw bar and drill chuck on when I did the breakin.One of the first thing I did when the noise appeared was to make sure draw bar was tight, not overly due to warnings,the other was to close the jaws of chuck completely just in case.I will try the neutral  gear setting to isolate the motor and rule out bearings for it. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## USAF7483 (Feb 21, 2013)

dennis98277 said:


> I too am a member of the g0704 family and I have the same issue I also thought about replacing it but decided against it until I do hoss's CNC upgrade but I love the mill being my first and all.


Maybe this is a common thing , Glad to hear you're considering the upgrade also.I wish I could do it sooner but the cost appears 4 times the original cost of machine. that will be a while. I noticed you hail from Oak harbor. I used to be stationed at Whidbey Island NAS in 74  with CBU 417 Sea Bees , pre Air Force. Nice place. Thanks again and good luck with yours.


----------



## USAF7483 (Feb 21, 2013)

gdu said:


> I've found that most times bearing noise and vibration increase as the speed increases. The noise only occurring above 2100rpm suggests that it is smething other than bearings. This noise could be a characteristic of the machine. Another 704 owner or Grizz tech support may be able to advise. After talking to Grizzly, if you wanted to isolate the area the noise was coming from you could remove the motor so it no longer drives the spindle gears, secure it so it does not move and run it "uncoupled" at different speeds. If you still hear the noise it is motor related, if not it could be from the gears or the spindle bearings.
> 
> This machine would have to be pretty noisey for me to want to take it apart.
> 
> ...


Good call Mikail I ran it with just the motor and everything sounded fine. I also ran it up to max and no noise today. But I never made it past 2170 rpm either. That seems to have been the machines limit without 20 minutes of warmup.everything sounded fine on the spindle . Good call on process of elimination.  Thanks again


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 22, 2013)

I dont know who or why this thread was closed, but I reopened it for the members to continue the discussion if they see fit.  Anybody know who ar why the thread was closed to begin with?  We have had some software weirdness lately so I just re-opened it and w'ell see what happens.
Bob


----------



## flutedchamber (Feb 22, 2013)

I am not personally familiar with your Grizzly mill, but have first hand experience with their large drill press.  In my case, the noise and slight vibration was from a belt that had a heavy spot in it where it was joined.  The belt looked and felt fine, but watching it run at top rpm showed a shake in it.  A replacement US made belt eliminated the problem totally, and may be the same problem you are experiencing.


----------



## USAF7483 (Feb 23, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> I dont know who or why this thread was closed, but I reopened it for the members to continue the discussion if they see fit.  Anybody know who ar why the thread was closed to begin with?  We have had some software weirdness lately so I just re-opened it and w'ell see what happens.
> Bob


Hi Bob, I am new to the site and therefore not familiar with all the policys. I felt the responses that were suggested addressed the problem to my satisfaction. Seeing that there was an option provided to close the thread I clicked on it.I did not know the thread was supposed to run indefinetly.I guess I know better now.


----------



## USAF7483 (Feb 23, 2013)

flutedchamber said:


> I am not personally familiar with your Grizzly mill, but have first hand experience with their large drill press.  In my case, the noise and slight vibration was from a belt that had a heavy spot in it where it was joined.  The belt looked and felt fine, but watching it run at top rpm showed a shake in it.  A replacement US made belt eliminated the problem totally, and may be the same problem you are experiencing.


The Grizzly is a geared configuration, The problem appears to have been a resonance issue. I have been working the mill the last 2 days and have had no issues.Works great with 1/2'' endmill in low range.


----------

